# tv picture too big to fit on screen



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Have a TCL tv, Cant read the letters on the side or on the bottom, they always go off the screen. Have tried adjusting all the settings many times, doesnt help. Frustrated. Any ideas ?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What is the source of the signal? The sat box, cable box, etc. might be set to zoom mode. You should have both TV and source device set to NORMAL.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Ours has to have the aspect ratio adjusted occasionally.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Does your remote have an option called "picture size"? If not, look in your settings under display for it. You can usually manually change the aspect ratio, changing the appearance and scale of the display screen.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Might also look for "Format" button. Switches to letterbox, full screen and others I can't recall right now.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Just like @joed said, the problem is the Source. Cable Box, Satellite Receiver, etc.
The TV is only displaying what the Source tells it to do.
Need to go from "Stretch" to original or the like. Then raise the Resolution.
Easy fix.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I am having a similar exact opposite issue with a computer connected to the TV with an HDMI cable. Picture is to small on the 75" Sony TV.
Using the computer display settings I was able to get the picture pretty close to filling the screen.
But it does not fill the whole screen.

For some reason the desk top will overfill the screen with icons hidden either on the sides or bottom. I corrected that. But a new window is much smaller.

Oh......The PC is running win7


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I am having a similar exact opposite issue with a computer connected to the TV with an HDMI cable. Picture is to small on the 75" Sony TV.
> Using the computer display settings I was able to get the picture pretty close to filling the screen.
> But it does not fill the whole screen.
> 
> ...


https://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-resolution-when-using-your-hdtv-as-a-monitor/


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

On my TV, I use *setting* on the remote. and find aspect ratio.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you can't adjust to a full screen on your TV the issue is with the source. I like NASCAR and with cable the leader board is half missing no matter what resolution/aspect the TV is set on. My work around has been to watch the race on Roku - I get the full picture that way.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I am having a similar exact opposite issue with a computer connected to the TV with an HDMI cable. Picture is to small on the 75" Sony TV.
> Using the computer display settings I was able to get the picture pretty close to filling the screen.
> But it does not fill the whole screen.
> 
> ...


You need to check the native resolution on your TV and find out what resolution your PC is capable of driving. Like an old PC with a crap video card may not be able to drive a 3840x2160 4K display.


----------

